# **ENDED**Turkey Pot Call #2...starting bid is $20.00



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Important Auction Info...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Auction payment should be made to woodbarter via the donate button.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping price is not included in the auction bid price...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping will be small flat rate box or flat rate envelope (depending on the call won, because of the packaging sent by each call maker)
If you bid and win more than 2 calls then a flat rate envelope or medium flat rate box will be used.
All calls are at my house and my shipping zip code is 06248-1222 if you would like it shipped an alternate way.
You may pay for shipping from me to you either by paypal, check or money order. I'll cover the shipping up front and ship em all out once they are paid for (auction payment) and Kevin lets me know. However I do expect payment. Shipping 19 calls will drain a wallet.
PM Me for more details or Questions.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If for some reason a call is NOT Auctioned off, then it will be shipped back to the call maker.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*


----------



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2015)

20.00


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 2, 2015)

I bet that call just purrs. Kind of like Tony when his wife strokes his hair.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I bet that call just purrs. Kind of like Tony when his wife strokes his hair.


Shhhhhhhhh don't tell all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 4, 2015)

This is sure a pretty call! I bet it would call turkeys from a mile away.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Tclem (Dec 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> [/QUOTE
> Hush it


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## El Guapo (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey Tony!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Hey Tony!


Not funny. Stay off my page. You are suppose to be sick


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Not funny. Stay off my page. You are suppose to be sick


Okay, I'll leave now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Okay, I'll leave now!


After one more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey @manbuckwal , the party is in here good buddy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Hey @manbuckwal , the party is in here good buddy!


Y'all better stay out of my thread. This baby is mine


----------



## KYTURKEY (Dec 6, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Y'all better stay out of my thread. This baby is mine



Hey Tony, remember these words later. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Hey Tony!



What's up Andrew?


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 6, 2015)

Tony said:


> What's up Andrew?


Just eating some pecan pie that the Mrs. made a couple of days ago. I even have a scoop of vanilla Blue Bell to go with it. Seen any good bargains around here?


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Just eating some pecan pie that the Mrs. made a couple of days ago. I even have a scoop of vanilla Blue Bell to go with it. Seen any good bargains around here?



Well I declare I had me some pecan pie earlier today as well! Ain't it great to have Blue Bell back? 
I might to take up turkey hunting, there's some awesome looking cheap calls here. Shame nobody likes kids enough to bust out their wallets...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 6, 2015)

You're telling me! I'm just waiting for the butternut crunch to come back. That one is my favorite!


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2015)

That is a good'un!!


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmmmm LICKPENNY moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 6, 2015)

$21!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> $21!


Winner...

Really? $21 measley dollars? good greif.

Please let me know here in this topic, when you have donated for this call.
thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2015)

I've made the donation for this call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 7, 2015)

$21.01 Oh wait! Shucks the auction is over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah I was in church and lost by a dollar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah I was in church and lost by a dollar.



Well I guess the moral of the story is don't count your eggs before a horse of an incoming tide.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well I guess the moral of the story is don't count your eggs before a horse of an incoming tide.


Or that I should have kept my phone on me and not worried about the knot on my head I would have had from my wife for having my phone in church

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Or that I should have kept my phone on me and not worried about the knot on my head I would have had from my wife for having my phone in church



Don't feel bad I missed the one I wanted as well. But instead of buying one from the guy I have decided to get my nose bloody and make one myself next year. Join me in the adventure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well I guess the moral of the story is don't count your eggs before a horse of an incoming tide.


The moral of the story is Guapo is a jerk and feels bad! I'll make it up to you, Tony good buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> The moral of the story is Guapo is a jerk and feels bad! I'll make it up to you, Tony good buddy!



You should feel bad you backsliding heathen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> The moral of the story is Guapo is a jerk and feels bad! I'll make it up to you, Tony good buddy!


Yeah you knew I would be in church you devil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah you knew I would be in church you devil



Tony I have a big box of wood I owe him that is almost full - you want me to send it to you instead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony I have a big box of wood I owe him that is almost full - you want me to send it to you instead?


Nooooooooo!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony I have a big box of wood I owe him that is almost full - you want me to send it to you instead?


Yes that should even things out for him being a dirty dog. Anyway he is sick and can't work with it anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Nooooooooo!!!



Say 10 Hail Mary's, count the grains of salt in a pound of granulated salt, and temporary absolution shall be yours (but not Tony's box of wood).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Say 10 Hail Mary's





@SENC I am putting myself on report; contraction violation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2015)

Finely granulated salt, or just regular?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 7, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> The moral of the story is Guapo is a jerk and feels bad! I'll make it up to you, Tony good buddy!


Awwwww don't feel bad.  I am sure you thought you were just bumping it so someone else would run it up a ways. I just got a kick out of a $1 bid.  I got called away and missed the end of the auction or I would have bumped it again myself.
Besides @Tclem agreed to send me half of your wood from @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> Finely granulated salt, or just regular?



Counting either will wash away your transgressions, my son.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2015)

That felt weird calling you my son. I think I will give up the priesthood.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Counting either will wash away your transgressions, my son.


That explains all of the "salt life" bumper stickers, then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That felt weird calling you my son. I think I will give up the priesthood.


Yeah, you probably need to be a bit older for that to feel right... like Abraham, or Methusaleh, or @Mike1950.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2015)

SENC said:


> Yeah, you probably need to be a bit older for that to feel right... like Abraham, or Methusaleh, or @Mike1950.



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Methusaleh !!!!!!


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 7, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Methusaleh !!!!!!


Didn't you coach him in high school?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 7, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Didn't you coach him in high school?


He sat behind Jesus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

